# Seafood boil



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

4 lbs shell on shrimp

potatoes-cut into chunks

corn-cut ears into thirds

4 onions-quartered

appropriate amount of your favorite crab and shrimp boil

Bring a couple of gallons of water with crab boil to a boil
Add corn and boil 5 min.
Add potatoes and boil 10 min.
Add onions and boil 5 min.
Add shrimp and boil 2-3 min.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Never seen devined boiled shrimp but I must say I think I like the idea....


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Deveined shrimp*

HEB has some really great prices on already deveined shrimp. Usually about $4 a pound, heads off. 26-30 count. I dont even look for freash shrimp anymore. Just wait til HEB has a sale, usually every other week. Farm raised, but I cant tell the diff. I would bet money those shrimp are HEBs' LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

HEB has some really great prices on already deveined shrimp. Usually about $4 a pound, heads off. 26-30 count. I dont even look for freash shrimp anymore. Just wait til HEB has a sale, usually every other week. Farm raised, but I cant tell the diff. I would bet money those shrimp are HEBs' LOL

You guys are observant! You are correct, those are shrimp from HEB. That's where I get all my shrimp now. Good price, no heads and no veins.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Chunk in some whole mushrooms and cut up some good smoked sausage. I have seen grown men fight for the last few chunks. Looks good Red3


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

The original recipe has smoked sausage in it, sometimes I use it sometimes not. I toss it in at the same time as the onions. Mushrooms sound good too.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The mushrooms turn out GREAAAT!!!
Mike


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*Outstanding - Just Outstanding*

POD - YOU WERE RIGHT ON TARGET - HOWEVER THE WOLFEE WANTED ME TO ADD SOME CHAPPEL HILL SAUSAGE TO IT... THEN THE WOLFEE NEEDED MUSHROOMS..... ADDED THAT ..TURNED OUT GREAT!!!! 

THANK YOU FOR THE STARTERS AND THE PHOTO


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

*It's a quick and great meal...*

This is one of our favorite meals...quick and good.

One thing I've started doing is make sure the potatoes, corn, etc. are done before CRANKING up the heat to max to get the water rolling. Once at a roaring boil, I'll dump in the shrimp, stir them around once or twice and then shut the fire off. I let the grub soak for about 2-3 minutes and then pull it all out....To me, in the past I've had boiled shrimp with shells that were nearly shrunk-wrap making peeling very difficult. Reducing the boiling time helped with the issue.

I've also added a little olive oil to dampen any boil-over potential...

don't forget the Shiner!

Thanks

SwampRat!


----------



## slicks (Oct 2, 2006)

*Try this*

We always put a few whole heads of garlic in the pot. When it all comes out, smush the garlic cloves into the potatoes. Really good stuff!!!


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

Try pitching some chunked up squash in with it. Great. Just don't overcook it.


----------

